# Cheap Royal Purple Oil 5w-30



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

I get 5 quarts for 45 shipped For My Impala.

Heres the link good deal since not many stores carry it or it to hIgh.

Amazon.com: Used and New: Royal Purple 1530 Synthetic Motor Oil - 1 Quart Container


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

wow not even a thanx or is noboydy here, Hello !!!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

hello and thanks for the info i am sure i will try royal purple one of these days. thanks for the find:cheers


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

After reading this PDF Royal Purple Is my New Love Only this well go in anythig with a motor I don't care if it's a scooter!!

Made Mobil one look like ****

http://www.animegame.com/cars/Oil Tests.pdf


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Love royal! This is awesome. Thanks TONS


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Your Welcome


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Your Welcome


----------



## Soulonfire11 (Aug 8, 2008)

Used to buy Royal Purple for my Grand Prix off the ZZP website for $6 a quart...alittle better then Amazon

https://www.zzperformance.com/grand_prix/products1.php?id=390&catid=137


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Soulonfire11 said:


> Used to buy Royal Purple for my Grand Prix off the ZZP website for $6 a quart...alittle better then Amazon
> 
> https://www.zzperformance.com/grand_prix/products1.php?id=390&catid=137


Thats not to Bad but It's Only 5 Bux Cheaper shipped & I trust Amazon More So.


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

5 qts for $45.... if Im right thats $9 a quart. I just called up the local Advance auto parts store today to ask about Synchromax and Max Gear, He told me that my price was 8.79 a quart. That included 5w30 10w30 10w40 20w50 etc and you wouldn't have to wait for the mail, just walk in and buy it.


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

06goatm6 said:


> 5 qts for $45.... if Im right thats $9 a quart. I just called up the local Advance auto parts store today to ask about Synchromax and Max Gear, He told me that my price was 8.79 a quart. That included 5w30 10w30 10w40 20w50 etc and you wouldn't have to wait for the mail, just walk in and buy it.


True But they just don't have it in my area.

Plus i Lucked Out it was in IL So it was here the next day, This really didn't Matter since it way to cold to put it in Should be - Something.

Good thing for my ever so slightly heated grage


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

Also you once you add salse tax (7%) Lake county (11%) Cook county I saved Money YAY 2 BUX !!!


----------



## 06goatm6 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dealership account. No Tax for me  But I dont even get to drive my car till all the snow melts and salt gets washed off the roads..... its -5 F outside right now. Why doesn't the GTO have heated leather seats? My @$$ is gonna be cold till about June or July!


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

06goatm6 said:


> Dealership account. No Tax for me  But I dont even get to drive my car till all the snow melts and salt gets washed off the roads..... its -5 F outside right now. Why doesn't the GTO have heated leather seats? My @$$ is gonna be cold till about June or July!


You Should

Tax Exemption Is for "Business expense's" Only, I don't think 50 Bux Of syntheic oil for your personal car Is an "Business expense"


----------

